# Need Help!



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello, I need some advice on this matter I don't have clue were to start. My room measurements are as follows L:14' W:7'.2" in the front and back. there is a bump out in the middle of the room which makes the width in the middle 6'.1" and covers 1 corner, H:9' the walls are plaster and I have hard wood floors. Someone recommended to me that I should treat this room but I have no ideal where to start, I would be grateful for any advice you could provide Thank You.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Again!

Well to start with do you have any floor coverings on the hardwood?
You want to treat first reflection points as well meaning the side walls beside your speakers as well as corner bass traps in the front two corners up front.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Tony,the room is completely bare, so put bass traps in the front 2 corners and take care of the reflections on the side wall. Now would that take a lot of space because as you can see I don't have much space to work with.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The acoustic panels on the side walls are only about 2" thick and can be any size have you looked at the GIK acoustics art panels?








They would not only look really good but work very well.

Bass corner traps are simply placed in the corner from floor to ceiling at a 45° angle and filled completely right to the corner with acoustic foam or insulation.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

If you are the LEAST bit handy, I would suggest making them yourself. My wife and I made ten in three hours, and that includes covering and stapling them. Chop saw, brad nailer, were all that were needed. If you don't have the tools, buy them and make your own and you will STILL be ahead financially, and you keep the tools then you are done.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow they are nice but are costly is there a way to be more cost effective.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh yes, as rancho mentioned you can make them yourself with just some basic tools and some 2x2's insulation and fabric.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

That might be the way to go, is there another option just in case I screw up.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The idea is to absorb the reflected frequency s and to deaden the room. Carpet on the floor even a throw rug is a good start. Ive even seen people hang rugs on the wall to achieve some level of deadness. At home depot/Lows they often have sales on small area rugs with embroidered pictures on them that would even work on the wall.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Now that sounds like my best bet no chance of me messing it up. Thanks Tony.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont get me wrong the thicker the panel the better it will work but at least a rug is a start and will work on the higher frequencies.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

my thing is I can't justify spending another 1k just on room treatments to the wife so I am trying to do it cheap and dirty.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just remember that the Art Panels are considerably more expensive than the standard ones. I you want, you could do a combination of building the reflection panels and buying the bass absorbers.

In any case, the rug on the floor between you and the speakers is pretty much a must IMO.

Bryan


----------

